# What's Iguodala's Weakness?



## lamduc00 (Dec 5, 2005)

I've noticed Iguodala's lone weakness used to be his shot, but seems to have improved now. So my question (especially for those who are able to watch Sixers games alot) why does AI2 only get a fracion of AI1 or Cwebb's shot attempts on the whole team? He's arguably the most athletic and skilled player on the team...Mo Cheeks (known to be a player coach), is he afraid to tell Iverson and Cwebb to shoot less than 25 shots per game? giving Iverson all the shots to just to keep him happy? 
Really curious why AI2, a starter with top playing time gets about 5-10 shots per game only...


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Driving in and finishing is a major weakness of Iguodala's in my opinion.


----------



## Future76 (Nov 12, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> Driving in and finishing is a major weakness of Iguodala's in my opinion.


How much can Iggy penetrate? 'Cause I can't watch the games and it seems that if he's so athletic he should get to the freethrowlane more often... And he's a decent ft shooter


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

I think a major weakness of Iggys is he doesnt want to shoot it seems on the offensive end all he wants to do is drive and dunk and like Kunlun said when he forced to finish with other then a dunk he has been struggling


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

IMO him finishing isnt the issue. Its his aggresiveness. Hes one of the best finishers in the game period when hes agressive. Its just that hes not agressive "offensively" all game long


----------



## SixersFan (Dec 19, 2004)

He's young and needs the ball more if he's going to develop his offense.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

He could use better handles and more confidence.


----------



## jpk (May 4, 2005)

As a recovering King's fan, Iggy reminds me a lot of Doug Christie. Very good defender and athletic player that seems to suffer from an offensive inferiority complex. 

Look, Andre doesn't need to be a great offensive threat because the 76ers already have the highest scoring and most potent offense in the league as it is. They need him to be a great defender because the team stinks at defense.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

jpk said:


> As a recovering King's fan, Iggy reminds me a lot of Doug Christie. Very good defender and athletic player that seems to suffer from an offensive inferiority complex.
> 
> Look, Andre doesn't need to be a great offensive threat because the 76ers already have the highest scoring and most potent offense in the league as it is. They need him to be a great defender because the team stinks at defense.


But you have to remeber, he can be Ron Artest x 2 and Philly still won't win. Winning a game is mainly due to team defense not how good an individual can shut down his player. Sure enough it will be great for Iggy to shut down the elite swingman of the league, but we need to start playing team defense before we can win anything.

Back to the topic, Iggy lacks the killer instincts of many SF/SG's in the league, he is still young, so I think its noit the time to hit the panic button yet.


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

I think Iguodala's Main weakness is to be tough= Command the ball and when you get it keep it to yourself, drive score. For you see alot of times when Iggy gets the ball he wants to pass it to Ai or C-Webb. And I think one of the reasons why is that he feels like 'there the better player I let them handle it' I want Iggy to be an agressive offensive player.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Kinda off topic: Where were all the AI2 fans in the long thread in gen forums where everyone was calling IGGY totally overrated?? I figured at least a few of you would be there to chime in and put these guys in their place.

I don't have as vast a basketball knowledge or as articulate a way of getting my points accross that a lot of you do, would be nice if you guys would throw some defense Iggy's way (no pun intended.)


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

jpk said:


> Look, Andre doesn't need to be a great offensive threat because the 76ers already have the highest scoring and most potent offense in the league as it is.


Wrong.

Andre's problem is having a PG (Iverson) who sucks at PG, he will never devellop into a great one next to Iverson.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Amareca said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Andre's problem is having a PG (Iverson) who sucks at PG, he will never devellop into a great one next to Iverson.


 Too bad your wrong, but your entitled to your own opinion.


----------



## Iverson3Philly (Dec 8, 2005)

i think if a player like iverson trusts himself to make the shots, for all i give you can take 50000000 shots.


----------



## lamduc00 (Dec 5, 2005)

jpk said:


> As a recovering King's fan, Iggy reminds me a lot of Doug Christie. Very good defender and athletic player that seems to suffer from an offensive inferiority complex.
> 
> Look, Andre doesn't need to be a great offensive threat because the 76ers already have the highest scoring and most potent offense in the league as it is. They need him to be a great defender because the team stinks at defense.



The NBA today is not like the NBA of the old days, where a single player or two dominates the game and the team does well (especially not from the point guard position, where the ball is initiated from). NBA players/teams are so much more knowledgeable that they will pinpoint that and work as a team to break that up.

Basketball is also contagious. If the point guard dominates the ball, chances are their teammates would probably not be as involved as they could be if the ball were moved around a wide area on the court (Get the defense shifting in order to find favorable matchups).


Andre needs to be get more touches so to wear down the other guy, hence serving the purpose of slowing his opponent's offense down. "Dre seems to be more fit and younger and so would probably outlast the other guy. For a guy that gets top minutes on his team, he should average at least around 12-15 shots per game, not be the 3rd, 4th, or even 5th person on the team. Iguodala has got the tools to be a good offensive player.

Rayza, very good point. However, Mo Cheeks should notice this as a coach and get this implemented.
Also, I wonder what made Iverson so fond of Mo Cheeks...


----------



## lamduc00 (Dec 5, 2005)

Came across this very nice features of Sixers.com for post game remarks:
http://www.nba.com/sixers/news/archives.html


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

iggy needs ball handling like the awnser.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> iggy needs ball handling like the awnser.


No sh*t


----------



## Sixerfanforlife (Jun 23, 2005)

Give Andre Iguodala Allen Iverson's ball handling, and the 76ers win 5 more games, then Humans can imagine.


----------

